# Hairy belly!!!!



## Serene123

I'm getting little hairs ALL OVER my belly :rofl:
I'm disgusted but I'm sure it's a pregnancy thing.
Boy sign maybe?!


----------



## Tilly

I have a downy belly anyway, it got worse in my pregnancy!


----------



## Samantha675

I think it is just more noticable now that there is a big outward curve to my belly.


----------



## Holldoll

Mine is definitely getting hairy. It's really common during pregnancy. Has nothing to do with boy or girl.


----------



## PitBullMommy

:dohh: So's mine...


----------



## Serene123

I hadn't noticed untill my shower earlier! I was shocked. I look like a bear :( :rofl: Exhageration but you know!


----------



## Rachel

I've noticed mine has got abit hairy over the past week :| 

Toria - I never had it last pregnancy and he is a boy and im sure this one is a girl so you never know, could be a girl sign :D


----------



## Serene123

I don't mind what it is really, but I hate being so sure it's a boy! :(


----------



## PitBullMommy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I don't mind what it is really, but I hate being so sure it's a boy! :(


Same here. I just have this gut feeling that he's a boy. I can't even call him an 'it' or a girl..it just feels wrong..he's a boy. I kinda wanted a girl though. :hissy:


----------



## Serene123

I've always wanted a boy first but now I know "he's" here I'm kind of hoping I've been wrong lol. Wanting what I don't have and all that jazz.


----------



## alloyd519

I'm the same way, the hubby thinks it's quite funny =]


----------



## ColtonsMom

Mine is the same way.. and it seems like it is getting worse. I notice it the most when laying down and looking down at my belly (like when watching him kick).
I have a friend who told me to expect it though and NOT to shave it.. even though I want to soooooooo bad!! Ick..


----------



## Serene123

Yeah it's meant to go away after if you don't shave it lol!


----------



## Louisa K

oops...


----------



## anita665

I've always had a few fine hairs on my belly I guess cause I have olive skin but it's got much more hairy now. I told my partner it's meant to mean it's a boy because of the baby producung testosterone and now he's willing me to grow more of it. I heard you can get hairs on your boobs too but I don't have that..... not yet anyway.


----------



## Stef

Im dark haired and look like I have a gorilla belly. Lol. Well maybe thats an exageration. Nothing to do with it being a boy though, My bump is most definately a pink bump. The Sonographer showed her lady parts to the world at my 36 week scan Lol x


----------



## xKimx

Mine was realy hairy :O so i shaved it:D .. teheee


----------



## Tilly

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> Mine was realy hairy :O so i shaved it:D .. teheee

nooo, you're going to be all stubbly and hairy:blush:


----------



## Wobbles

Haha hairy belly ... "My OH said isn't it when you have a boy but erm aren't we having a girl" :lol: I hope it goes away! He offered to shave it the f'er :rofl:


----------



## xKimx

Lol ive gave up it just keeps comin bk :( lol


----------



## coz

i have some round my belly button too and i just pluck them its alot better then shaving they stay away longer and dont get stubbly ! xxxx


----------



## Newt

I have a hairy belly too :hi:
Good job they are blonde, I just leave them be, give us both a giggle now and then though to marvel at them. :rofl:


----------



## CAOILIN

Ive always been a bit hairy generally but really fair hair which is lucky for me. But recently ive been seeing more darker longer hairs pop up !!!! when i say longer, only slightly loool i pluck them i cant help it!!


----------



## Stef

Wow! This thread has well and truely been taken out the archive!!


----------

